# RNS2 DVD Color Navigation



## jack56 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello i have 1 Volkswagen RNS2 DVD Color Navigation (DVD version) for sale whit code, 350€ mail to [email protected] i have interior antenna and usb interfaces for rns and radio.
This rns is for Golf, Eos, Jetta, ...


----------



## frod10 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: RNS2 DVD Color Navigation (jack56)*

it is the oem navi but plays dvd's as well or is it aftermarket... wat year is it i have an 06?
p.s. i see ur from lisboa. portugal right?
Filipe Rodrigues


----------

